# Slide options for a roll-out shelf



## peterathans (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm designing a slide-out shelf for a media center, the shelf will be mostly for A/V components (receiver, cable box, etc). The trouble is that the overall space for the shelf is 4' wide, and I don't think using a single slide at each side is an option (I don't want that large of a span without support in the middle).

I'm also concerned about the overall height of the slides, as I'm trying to keep this to a minimum. I've seen pantry slides (like this one http://www.wwhardware.com/fulterer-150-class-22-pantry-pull-out-slide-fr775-ecd-22-wh/) but at 2.5" tall they're far too big -- the A/V components are 8" tall and the shelf 3/4", so I was hoping to keep the entire opening around 9.5" to 10".

I first thought of using heavy-duty slides (like a KV 8400) lying flat, and using 3 or 4 of them under the shelf. However these slides are really designed to me mounted vertically (at the sides of drawers) and they don't have the strength when horizontal.

Another idea is to cut the shelf in half, and have two 2' shelves each with their own slides on the sides -- but this will look clumsy and will waste some space (since a center support will be needed).

Anyone have any ideas? I'm sure this has been done before.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is what someone on another forum asked and was answered. My experience is widths up to 41" with 100lbs glides. The better the glides, the lesser chance of racking. That will be a pretty tall glide, though, but a little more height vs. racking is a good thing.

asked:
I'm beginning a kitchen island and my wife wants those nice wide deep drawers for her pots and plates. I see that they are manufactured up to 36" wide, but the drawer slide manufacturers seem to say that drawers shouldn't be wider than the slide is long. Is a 36" wide x ~24" long drawer safe w/ a 100 lb ball bearing slide? Or will it rack? Would a slide down the middle help? This seems like a mounting nightmare. Does anybody have any advice or recommendations for products? What do the commercial guys use on the wide cabinets? Thanks in advance, 
Bill 

answered:
Our kitchen has lots of 36" wide pull out shelves behind doors for pots and pans. I used Accuride 100 pound full extension slides(the best in my opinion). 

another answer:
The sizes you list are fine. Use high quality slides and don't leave sloppy side room which is the cause of racking. I made wide drawers and pull outs routinely and using slides that dealt with racking pressures well is the key. Full extension slides are two stage devices and will be more prone to racking than a single stage slide but good ones can easily handle it. I'd also suggest shallow pull outs with sides around 4 inches for the larger drawers rather than high sided drawers, it provides easier access from the side and greater visibility. Lee 

I hope this helps you,

Paul


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

peterathans said:


> I'm designing a slide-out shelf for a media center, the shelf will be mostly for A/V components (receiver, cable box, etc). The trouble is that the overall space for the shelf is 4' wide, and I don't think using a single slide at each side is an option (I don't want that large of a span without support in the middle).
> 
> I'm also concerned about the overall height of the slides, as I'm trying to keep this to a minimum. I've seen pantry slides (like this one http://www.wwhardware.com/fulterer-150-class-22-pantry-pull-out-slide-fr775-ecd-22-wh/) but at 2.5" tall they're far too big -- the A/V components are 8" tall and the shelf 3/4", so I was hoping to keep the entire opening around 9.5" to 10".
> 
> ...


The link you posted is for a vertical pantry pull out. Not applicable for your intention. You could use two slide outs with full extension slides...they only need 1 3/8" in height. Or go with two or more undermount slides.









 







.


----------



## peterathans (Jan 14, 2013)

I actually found something better, the KV8000:
http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-8000-full-extension-130-lb-over-travel-slide-kv8000/

It's still taller than I'd like, but at 1.5" I can just grow the height of the opening another 0.75" to accommodate it. I'd probably put three of these under the shelf, one near each side and one in the middle. The trick will be to keep them all parallel!


----------

